# Francino Tranquilo?



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Even after a bit of research, I'm still not sure if this is a Francino Tranquilo?

If so, I can't find much info on it, burr size etc

I'm looking to upgrade and was wondering if a mazzer mini is actually any better or am I looking at the big gun the Super Jolly?!

Cheers,


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Can a mod delete please? Thank you.


----------

